# Boarding Stables in the fallbrook, Ca area, HELP?



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Stoney Point Ranch in Chatsworth, CA! 

I used to go to highschool in Fallbrook, and I lived in Chatsworth. Its funny, because i moved FROM there to SC! LOL! I think it was about a 15 minute commute. They are right off of the 118 freeway.

Anyways, Stoney Point's board is something like 250 or 350 for stall board. They feed Alfalfa in the evening, and Oat/Timothy mix in the morning. No suppliments unless provided by owner. They have a GREAT amount of farriers coming through, and their Vet is awesome. They are also located close to some awesome trails (the "trails" start right outside their driveway, but they are the yuppie trails. Ask anyone on the ranch who trail rides, and they will ride with you to show you the trails)

PM me if your interested enough to get a phone number and see if you can secure yourself a slot there ^_^ Thats currently where my horses Skippy!, Jasmine, and Sweetie live! =) She may also be listed online. Just google Stoney Point Ranch Chatsworth CA. If you call her, tell her that Skippy!'s mom, Mary told you about it 

I know she is very popular because of the way she upkeeps the horses and the price, so you may want to call more sooner than later.

I have nothing but awesome things to say about that facility!


----------



## cowgurlskikass (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL, thanks. I'd love the phone #


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

PM has been sent =)

Good luck on your move darlin! I know Jody, the owner, knows of a few long range haulers. She brought me a horse from California once =) She may be willing to give you some numbers of people who may be in your area around the time you move.

I cant imagine why you want to move to CA if you have horses XD it brought me nothing but grief! =)


----------

